# Diseño ecualizador cuatro canales



## lerogke (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola a todos,

lo primero de todo perdonar si no es la sección adecuada para este mensaje.

Estoy diseñando un ecualizador gráfico de cuatro canales.

Las partes en las cuales lo he divido son las siguientes:

- Señal de entrada
- Adaptación de impedancias (impedancia entrada del ecualizador de 47 kOhm)
- Banco de filtros en paralelo

Quiero incorporarle un control de volumen a cada banda y uno general (como es lógico ). Buscando información, no me ha quedado muy claro cual es el lugar correcto para situarlos.

- Control de volumen general: ¿antes del banco de filtros? ¿despues del mezclador?
- Control de volumen de cada banda: ¿despues de los filtros? ¿antes del filtro?

Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## djpusse (Ene 28, 2010)

hola yo pondria:

volumen gral despues del mezclador porque ese volumen te sirve de compuerta cuando lo cerras no se si me explico, ponele que tu mezclador haga ruido si lo pones antes del mezclador cuando bajes el volumen puede que te quede haciendo ruido

en vez si lo pones despues del mezclador cuando bajes el volumen cero ruido te quedara

y con el volumen de cada banda no lo se yo probaria de que lado funciona mejor


espero que te haya servido

Saludos
PD:no quemes nada jeje


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 28, 2010)

" El orden de los factores no altera el producto".

Tendras o no el mismo ruido donde quiera que pongas el potenciometro de volumen.

Trata de ponerlos lo mas seca juntos y unirlos con cable mallado.


----------

